# 55-300mm Nikkor



## arian29 (Mar 10, 2012)

i was thinking of replacing my 55-200 with the 70-300 but the 55-300 is out.. so should i go for the 55-300 or the 70-300.. ??


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2012)

If money permits go for 70-300 VR...if not then go for 55-300

70-300 is a fx lens with better built, manual focus overrid, faster focus and VR II


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2012)

I partly agree with sujoy.
The 70-300 is the one you should go for. I do not advise going for 55-300 since its not that sharp in the extra 100mm telephoto reach. Its better you hold on to the 55-200 as you save up for 70-300.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2012)

yes Gaurav I forgot that he already have a 55-200 

Even I am in the same confusion but decided to get a lens upward of this range thats either sigma 150-500 or nikon 300mm f4

55-200 is just too handy to carry ...even 70-300 is twice heavier than 55-200


----------

